# Slovak: Môžem sa zaregistrovať?



## jfs_moose

I recieved a post on an online game the other day but I can not understand what it says, nor what language it is in. Can any one help?

They sent this:
nazdar mouzu sa zaregritovat
(Something like... Hello, mouzu from zaregritovat)???

I replied:
Parlez vous Anglais?

They replied:
ja anglis neviem
(which I think means I cannot speak English)

If I knew what language they were speaking I could get it translated, my guess is Czech or Serbian or Croation, but when I use online translators they dont recognise some of the words.

Please help!


----------



## slavic_one

Hello jfs_moose!
'nazdar' = hello
mouzu - nothing but 'můžu sa' = can I
zaregritovat - nothing but 'zaregistrovať' = to register
so it would be = can i register myself?

ja = I
anglis (anglicky) = English
neviem = don't know
so.. I don't know English

And it's Slovak language!

One more thing: Online translators for Slavic languages are often funny and wrong because of case grammar and so on so be very careful with that!

And you mentioned Czech, Croatian and Serbian.. on Czech those sentences would be:
Nazdar (or maybe more common 'ahoj') můžu se zaregistrovat?
Ja anglicky nevím.

On Croatian:
Bok, mogu li se registrirati?
Ja ne znam engleski.

And on Serbian:
Zdravo, mogu li da se registrujem?
Ja neznam engleski

I hope I helped you!


----------



## jfs_moose

Thank you, it kind of makes sense now, Can I register myself means can he join my clan I would think as its an online game he/she messaged me in.

How do you say - 

Hello, Im sorry but I dont speak Slovak so communication might be hard, but yes you are more then welcome to join my clan if you like.

Thanks!


----------



## slavic_one

Well, I guess that's it
Your sentence would be:
Nazdar! Prepáč ale ja nemluvim slovensky tak naša komunikácia bude ťaška! Ale ano, voľno prístup môm klanu či chceš!
I hope I didn't make any mistake, because I'm just learning Slovak


----------



## jfs_moose

Thank you very much for your help.. it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jana337

jfs_moose said:


> They sent this:
> nazdar mouzu sa zaregritovat
> (Something like... Hello, mouzu from zaregritovat)???


It looks like a combination of Slovak, Czech and many typos.
Slovak: *Môžem *sa zaregistrovať?
Czech:* Můžu *se zaregitrovat?

 My attempt (probably not impeccable either):


slavic_one said:


> :
> Nazdar! Prepáč, ale ja nemluvim nehovorím po slovensky, tak naša komunikácia bude ťaška  ťažká! Ale ano, voľno prístup môm klanu či chceš kľudne sa pridaj k môjmu klanu, ak chceš!


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, I remembered that it's 'môžem', but 'mouzu' (what jfs_moose wrote) confused me a bit!
And for my translation eng->slk.. thanks Jana, as i said I only learning Slovak, so not sure how correct it is, but he'd understand it I guess 
I know Czech better than Slovak so that's why I sometimes combine these two 

'Nehovorim' to jsem take zapomel, ale proc 'kludne' namisto 'volno' a 'ak' namisto 'ci'?
(moved to another thread - click).


----------



## Jana337

To the best of my knowledge, "vol'no" can only mean "come in" (like free entry) or holiday, vacation (free day), although it is perfectly comprehensible in your sentence. Interference with another Slavic language perhaps?

Wait for confirmations by natives, please.


----------



## slavic_one

About 'volno' ('voľno').. we say 'slobodno' ('svobodno' = 'free') and we use it in case of vacation, entrance, and so on... but word 'voljno' ('voľno') came 'cross my mind now.. in army when general or somebody else say 'voljno' it means 'free to move' but you'll never heard that word officially only in army!


----------



## werrr

slavic_one said:


> And you mentioned Czech, Croatian and Serbian.. on Czech those sentences would be:
> Nazdar (or maybe more common 'ahoj'), můžu se zaregistrovat?
> Já anglicky nevím neumím/nerozumím.


 


			
				slavic_one said:
			
		

> About 'volno' ('voľno').. we say 'slobodno' ('svobodno' = 'free') and we use it in case of vacation, entrance, and so on... but word 'voljno' ('voľno') came 'cross my mind now.. in army when general or somebody else say 'voljno' it means 'free to move' but you'll never heard that word officially only in army!


 As for the adverb “voľno”, it’s uncommon in Slovak. It is an archaic form, the modern form is “voľne”. But you can use “voľno” as a noun. Jana’s examples seem to be nouns only.

 The meaning of “voľný” (volný) in Slovak (Czech) is “free in motion, idle, vacant…”, “slobodný” (svobodný) means “free in decision”, but the words are often interchangeable.

 Slavic_one, your sentence with “voľno” simply doesn’t work. I guess it’s because of the combination of freedom and imperative.


----------



## slavic_one

werrr said:


> As for the adverb “voľno”, it’s uncommon in Slovak. It is an archaic form, the modern form is “voľne”. But you can use “voľno” as a noun. Jana’s examples seem to be nouns only.
> 
> The meaning of “voľný” (volný) in Slovak (Czech) is “free in motion, idle, vacant…”, “slobodný” (svobodný) means “free in decision”, but the words are often interchangeable.
> 
> Slavic_one, your sentence with “voľno” simply doesn’t work. I guess it’s because of the combination of freedom and imperative.



Voľno confused me because we in Croatian only use slobodno which can be voľno and slobodno!
And about neumím, I know that you don't use nevím (like we do use neznam) when talking about not speaking some language, but i translatet it from Slovak neviem! 
I accpet all your corrections because I just wanted to help jfs_moose but i told him that I'm not that much competent for Slovak!


----------



## jfs_moose

I appreciate all your help, I am glad to be able to communicate with this person via your wonderful help.

He/she has now sent me the following messages:

jase ze hej ale prihlastemn maistro16 (maistro16 being his username on the forum)

tak prihlas 


What does this mean if I may ask?

Thanks,

jfs_moose


----------



## Jana337

I can only guess because it is so typo-ridden and sloppy.

Of course but please register me under (???) maistro16.

So register (me???).

If you can, ask him to pay more attention to how he writes: Skús písať bez preklepov, prosím.


----------



## jfs_moose

no kedi ma zaregristujec mna a mojho tomo953 maistro16 prosim te 

Was his reply.. what does this mean?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Jana337

When will you register me and my tomo953 maistro16 please.
I hope it makes more sense to you than it does to me. Again, many typos, no punctuation. 

If you ever lose your patience and want to shake him off, just tell us and we'll write an unambiguous message.


----------



## jfs_moose

Haha.. thanks.. Ill keep that in mind.

Can you please tell me how to say:
----------------------------------------
You need to apply for clan membership. Click on the clan button and join. I cant register you unless you do that.
Also, please watch your spelling and grammer as I am asking some kind people to translate what you ask me, and it makes it hard for them if your language is not correct.
----------------------------------------


Thanks very much!


----------



## Jana337

A Czech version (he will understand it easily) because I don't have time to pull off a Slovak one. Maybe someone else can do it. 

Musíš se přihlásit do klanu. Klikni na tlačítko "clan" a přihlas se. Nemohu Tě zaregistrovat, dokud to neuděláš. 
Prosím dbej více na pravopis a gramatiku, protože lidé, kteří mi Tvé vzkazy překládají, mají problém je pochopit.


----------



## jfs_moose

musis ma pihlasit ti 

What does that mean? That was his response to the above request.


----------



## werrr

jfs_moose said:


> musis ma pihlasit ti
> 
> What does that mean? That was his response to the above request.



That’s you who has to register me.


----------

